# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  CMAs

## andynap

If anybody is watching let me know when Gwyneth Paltrow is on-

----------


## JEK

Zac Brown Band just now

----------


## Rosemary

Kenny C and "The Boys of Fall" right now.  Loved Zac Brown band.

----------


## JEK

Love this KC song

----------


## Rosemary

We do, too. And loved his last, "Out Last Night."

----------


## MIke R

Im recording it because I am watching College of Charleston beat Maryland in hoops right now followed by Friday Night Lights Premier is on

----------


## JEK

I go back to December, turn around and make it alright
I go back to December, turn around and change my own mind
I go back to December all the time

----------


## andynap

I'm watching

----------


## JEK

Sugarland

----------


## Rosemary

With the very lovely Jennifer Nettles who sang "You Can't Go Home" avec Jon Bon Jovi, Keith Urban coming up.

----------


## rivertrash

And now Reeber.

----------


## Rosemary

Who received an ovation for her rendition of Beyonce's "If I Were a Boy."

----------


## JEK

The Kid . .  . . Andy, still with us?

----------


## JEK

> If anybody is watching let me know when Gwyneth Paltrow is on-





Next.

----------


## Rosemary

Was a Boy?  Oh dear.

----------


## JEK

This is country music. Powerful.

----------


## MIke R

Brad rocks!!!!!

I am live now..Friday Night lights is over

----------


## Rosemary

Kristian Bush of Sugarland just thanked his dad, who is in the audience, for encouraging him to play guitar.

----------


## JEK

sweet touch

----------


## Larry

We're a bit behind watching on DVR.  A great show so far with many excellent performances.  Loved Reba . . .

----------


## andynap

Missed Paltrow live but saw her this morning- amazingly good but you can't go wrong with her husband as the voice coach.

----------


## MIke R

and she has already done this with Huey Lewis years ago when she covered a Smokey Robinson song.....but yes she was good...doesnt hurt having Vince Gill backing you up either

----------


## andynap

I think Vince Gill was there to cover her just in case- not a bad idea.

----------


## MIke R

not  a bad idea at all....great voice...nice harmonies  with her

----------


## Eve

> Who received an ovation for her rendition of Beyonce's "If I Were a Boy."



Reba...and it was really good!

----------


## Eve

Gwenyth did look a bit shakey though. Not that I blame her

----------


## MIke R

she did look nervous...why - given all her accomplishments, is a mystery to me...in the end she nailed it

such a talent....loved her in The Royal Tannenbaums

----------


## Cheri

Gwyneth was pretty good but not great. As you said, she had Vince Gill to cover her. You boys were just looking at her beautiful face and long legs in that mini. She is very sexy and a natural so who could blame you!  :Big Grin:   :thumb up:  Loved her in the Royal Tenenbaums too.

What about Taylor Swift and her ballad on the piano ..... never been a fan but for the first time I thought she was pretty good.

Reba ...loved her.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Taylor was good...just not a fan....and she is totally overexposed with me right now through Lena playing her non freakin stop

----------


## andynap

> You boys were just looking at her beautiful face and long legs in that mini. She is very sexy and a natural




So?  :p

----------


## Cheri

> She is very sexy and a natural so who could blame you!

----------


## JEK

Gwyneth Paltrow, with the help of country music great Vince Gill, took to the CMA stage with an acoustic guitar to perform the title song from her new movie, "Country Strong." The live performance, on which Gill sang harmony and played guitar, showed off all the work Paltrow did to prepare for the role of a famous country star trying to rebuild her career after a stint in rehab. Looks like the wife of Coldplay singer Chris Martin will be giving him a run for his money when it comes to the household's best singer. "Country Strong" is scheduled to hit theaters on Jan. 7.  

Billboard has the 5 must-see performance from last night
http://www.billboard.com/events/5-mu...ory?tag=hpfeed

----------


## bto

You and Kanye.

----------


## MIke R

> You and Kanye.




yeah thats right....LOL

----------


## bto

and I was lookin' at Keith Urban. 

I love it when the ole boys get to sing at these things.....Georgie Strait (ooh, ahh), Vince, Alan Jackson...they were and are pretty amazing.

----------


## MIke R

you betcha.....

----------


## MIke R

imagine the talent the child of Blake and Miranda will possess?

----------


## bto

talent and looks.

----------


## GramChop

i just don't think live country performing is where Gwennie needs to go.  check out her performance on Glee....she KILLED it!   

Gwyneth singing on Glee!

----------


## Rosemary

That was GREAT!  I recently became aware of Glee and have a lot of catching up to do.  Something to pep up long winter nights - kids and music.  All good.

----------


## GramChop

i LOVE glee!  not so much the story lines, but i DO love the singing!  i was a huge fan of lea michelle (she plays rachel) on broadway which is why i started watching the show to begin with.  well, i'm not addicted!

----------

